# Widget reste sur le bureau avec Lion



## rueduber (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Depuis que j'ai installé LION les widgets ne peuvent plus être maintenus sur le bureau avec la commande TERMINAL " defaults write com.apple.dashboard devmode YES  killall Dock " et la procédure simple qui s'y rapporte. 
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? merci 
jplef


----------



## Carloscap (23 Juillet 2011)

Suivre ce lien :

http://techmix.net/blog/2011/07/23/...put-dashboard-wigets-on-the-desktop-in-macosx


----------



## just1 (23 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour l'astuce!


----------

